# فرصة ذهبية لمن يريد ان يحصل على راتب شهري ثابت



## رنوووشة (6 مارس 2012)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم



​ 




قبل ما ابدأ بطرح الموضوع احب اقولكم تعطو الموضوع اهمية كبيره لاني متاكده 100% هالموضوع رح يغير حياة كثير من الناس خصوصا اصحاب الدخل الثابت والمحدود ولو الموضوع ما يستحق الاهتمام كان ما تعبت نفسي وكتبت كل هالشرح​ 
طبعا كلنا نستعمل محرك البحث Google وخدمات هالشركة من سنين وكلنا نملك حساب على FaceBook لكن اغلبنا ما يعرف من وين هاذي الشركات تجيب ارباحها الهائلة بالملايين (وطبعا كل هالارباح بسبب الكم الهائل من الاعضاء المشتركين والاعلانات التي يتم عرضها) بحيث ان شركة Google تربح 500$ بالثانية اقل شيء وكذلك شركة FaceBook تقدر ارباحها 9 مليون دولار سنويا (الله يزيدهم) لكن كل هالارباح عن طريقنا احنا الاعضاء لانه بدون الاعضاء هاذي الشركات ما تربح شي​ 
الموضوع وببساطة عبارة عن شركة الكترونية اسمها WaZZUB وهي شركة عملاقة وعالمية متعددة الخدمات 
(مثل Google و FaceBook) حاصلة على براءة اختراع بسبب نظامها العبقري في تجميع الاعضاء 
(والدليل على خطورة الشركة ومصداقيتها انها كان لديها صفحة على FaceBook وتم حذفها من قبل ادارة الفيس لانها تعتبر من اكبر الشركات المنافسة) 
وراح تنزل السوق وتفتتح خدماتها في شهر ابريل القادم 
(9/4/2012) وعشان هالشركة تقدر توقف على رجليها وتنافس الشركات الموجوده بالسوق اسست نظام اخذت عليه براءة اختراع وهو تقسيم ارباحها الى نصفين 50% من الارباح للشركة و 50% من الارباح للاعضاء المساهمين في تاسيس الشركة بحيث توفــر لك الاربــاح عند التسجيل ودعوة الاشخاص (1 دولار على كل شخص تقوم بدعوته و 1 دولار على كل شخص يتم دعوته عن طريق الاشخاص الذين دعوتهم مسبقا) وطبعا كل دولار يعتبر سهم لك بالشركة ممكن هالسهم يساوي 2 دولار او دولار واحد او دولار ونصف او نصف دولار .. الخ بحيث ان التسجيل ينتهى في تاريخ (9/4/2012) والمبلغ اللي وصلتلو من اليوم لغاية تاريخ انتهاء التسجيل هو المبلغ اللي راح تامن فيه مستقبلك وتأخذه كل شهر مدى الحياه (اغتنم الفرصة واضمن راتبك الشهري قبل فوات الاوان)​ 
الان نشوف كيف ممكن تكون الحسبة: لنفرض مثلا انت دعيت 5 اشخاص (طبعا معك عدد غير محدود من الدعوات) والخمس اشخاص اللي دعيتهم كل واحد جاب 5 اشخاص .. وهكذا حتى الجيل الخامس راح تكون الحسبة 5*5*5*5*5=3125 دولار يعني 3125 سهم لك بالشركة تاخذهم ابتدائاً من تاريخ (9/5/2012) وهو اول شهر من تاريخ انطلاق خدمات الشركة​ 
س: كيف ممكن نسحب المبالغ اللي جمعناها كل شهر؟
شركة WazZUB توفر لك عدة طرق لسحب الاموال منها حوالة بنكية او عن طريق البنوك الالكترونية مثل PayPal او ALERTPAY ... الخ​ 




الان بالخطوات كيفية التسجيل ودعوة الاشخاص للتسجيل (شرح بالصور + فيديو)



​ 




::: الخطوة الاولى :::




للتسجيل  http://signup.wazzub.info/?lrRef=8e7c3174





::: الخطوة الثانية :::




سجل بياناتك كما هو موضح بالصورة


​ 




::: الخطوة الثالثة :::




بعد التسجيل سوف يطلب منك الذهاب الى الايميل لتفعيل اشتراكك كما هو مبين بالصورة
اذهب الى الايميل وافتح الرسالة التي تم ارسالها من الشركة سوف تجد بداخلها رابط اضغط عليه لتفعيل اشتراكك
ملاحظة هامة: سوف تجد الرسالة في Junk اذا كنت تستخدم هوت ميل


​ 




::: الخطوة الرابعة :::




قم بتسجيل الدخول الى حسابك بالشركة بالضغط على صورة المفتاح اعلى الصفحة كما هو مبين بالصورة


​ 




::: الخطوة الخامسة :::




بعد الدخول الى حسابك بالشركة سوف تجد رصيدك من الاسهم ورابط احمر لدعوة الاشخاص الخاص بك وملف كامل للاشخاص الذين تم دعوتهم عن طريقك بحيث ان الرابط اللي باللون الاحمر هو الذي سوف تستدعى الاشخاص من خلاله لكي يرتفع رصيدك من الاسهم في الشركة كما هو مبين بالصورة 


​ 




::: الخطوة السادسة :::




قم بدعوة الاشخاص عن طريق فيس بوك والايميل الخاص بك
ولافضل طريقة لدعوة الاشخاص اكتب في قوقل سوق الاردن المفتوح وسوق ليبيا سوق السعوديه المفتوح وقم بنشر الرابط الاحمر الخاص بك عن طريق اعلانات وظائف شاغرة لكن لا تنسى ان تشرح لهم كيفية التسجيل​ 
:: شرح التسجيل ودعوة الاصدقاء بالفيديو ::
​ 

(اغتنم الفرصة واظمن راتبك الشهري مدى الحياه بتجميع اكبر عدد ممكن من الاشخاص)
للتأكد من مصداقية الشركة:http://more.sh/4S9nzt​




مع تمنياتي بالتوفيق للجميع



​




​ 
​


----------



## جوو الرياض (6 مارس 2012)

*رد: فرصة ذهبية لمن يريد ان يحصل على راتب شهري ثابت*

مووفقه رنوووشــه


----------

